# Our mums to be!



## Mariposa (11 February 2015)

I am absolutely over the moon as both our mares had a manual on Monday and both have live foals in the oven! They were both AI and did have heartbeat scans, but when we scanned them before they couldn't confirm one of the foals, and the other was very small, but looks like hopefully everything has come good (fingers crossed!)

I decided to take a season off from polo, so took advantage of a year off to put two lovely mares in foal. They are very different, one is a well built Argentine mare, the sweetest mare I've ever known and the bravest, most honest pony to play. And the other is a lightweight TB ( by Mark of Esteem) who is a sweetheart on the ground but sharp as anything on board! We've put the Argentine mare is a high goal stallion called Clark, who is still playing with his 10 goal owner player, to give her some quality and speed (bless her, she's not the fastest!), and the TB has gone to a very laid back Chilean ex high goal stallion called Rector, who has good bone and a lovely temperament. Hopefully he'll add some much needed bone, as although very talented she is rather like riding a fence post...so narrow! 

They are due rather late, not until June and are both in very good form, although Noodle, the argie mare, needs to lose a bit of weight, she's looking a bit too well! 

Anyway, here they are ( photo from the autumn) -  we're so excited!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (12 February 2015)

It is lovely having "fur" babies.  Who's who in the pics?  Have you thought of names yet?  I'm sad and as soon as I knew my mare was in foal I'd started thinking!


----------



## Mariposa (12 February 2015)

Prima the TB is on the left, and Noodle the argentine mare is on the right. I have to confess I have been thinking of names ever since we got the scan but I know its probably bad luck! I keep imagining what the foals will look like - this is the Prima's 'husband' Rector, he's a really lovely old boy-  just walked out of his stable despite other stallions all around, and didn't bat an eyelid.





And this is Clark, who will hopefully give some 'quality' to Noodle, if all goes well I imagine her foal will be very special! He's so handsome


----------



## Rollin (12 February 2015)

Mariposa,

I wish you the very best for two happy foalings, hope you are prepared for the sleepless nights.

We have lost a foal so only one mum to be.  She is running with the stallion sire.  If the sun comes out we will take a photo.  Due April.


----------



## Mariposa (12 February 2015)

Thank you, and so sorry for your loss. Best of luck with the other mare, would love to see a photo!


----------



## Mariposa (21 June 2015)

Well, we are one week from both mare's due dates! They have gone to a friend's stud to foal, as we thought it better with two maiden mares to have professionals on hand. They've been at the stud for just over a week now, Noodle has bagged up considerably, Prima is apparently glued to her side and won't let her out of sight, I hope she relaxes and settles in soon. Very exciting and just hoping everything goes ok, and we have healthy mares and little ones in a week or so.

Here is Noodle - looking very bored with her big belly!





And here's Prima a few days before she left :


----------



## Amos (21 June 2015)

They look great - please keep us updated!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (21 June 2015)

How exciting.  Looking forward to seeing more foal pics.


----------



## Mariposa (22 June 2015)

Thank you! Spoke to the stud this morning and they think they have a way to go still, and Prima is still on edge and not relaxed, so I'm a bit worried about that!


----------



## PorkChop (22 June 2015)

How exciting, both are lovely 

Wishing them an easy foaling - would love to see pictures once they have arrived - everything crossed for you


----------



## Mariposa (28 June 2015)

Prima had a little colt last night! Mum and foal doing well!


----------



## Clodagh (28 June 2015)

How lovely. Well done her. She looks a very proud mum. nothing from the other mare yet?


----------



## Mariposa (28 June 2015)

Nothing yet! She is huge though, poor girl and she's waxed up a little . She is utterly transfixed by Prima's foal!


----------



## Fools Motto (28 June 2015)

Well done Mumma Prima! 
Hope the other mare doesn't keep you waiting too long. x


----------



## Mariposa (28 June 2015)

Just got a text from the stud saying the other mare is literally about to foal! Aaaaahhh!!!!


----------



## Clodagh (28 June 2015)

Yay! I started typing a reply earlier saying I bet foal 1 makes foal 2 arrive. How lovely. Fngers crossed.


----------



## Mariposa (28 June 2015)

You were right, apparently Noodle had been positively crazy about the other foal all day and heh presto! We have a filly! A chestnut filly, no white on her head at all! They think she probably needed to cook for a few more days, very short mane, but all ok so far. Fingers crossed she is ok! Will post pics soon as I have one!


----------



## Fools Motto (28 June 2015)

Looking forward to pictures, well done Noodle!


----------



## Mariposa (28 June 2015)

Still can't quite believe we have two foals in 24 hrs...you wait and worry for 11 months and now suddenly they are here! 

Here is our little filly and Noodle, who is - as expected - completely besotted!


----------



## Mariposa (28 June 2015)

More photos of the filly!


----------



## Fools Motto (28 June 2015)

Aww, lovely!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 June 2015)

Aw, many congratulations.  Colt has very nice markings.


----------



## Mariposa (29 June 2015)

Thank you! The colt is rather smart! The little filly is a whole 10kgs lighter than him, but up and about and very bright this morning! Just over the moon to have two healthy mums and two healthy foals. Now for names!


----------



## GemG (29 June 2015)

Congrats! You must be thrilled! ...and relieved. Well done mums!


----------



## Mariposa (29 June 2015)

Relieved is definately high on the list, I realise we are very lucky to have two healthy foals. We lost a foal a few years ago, it was awful, and we were so sad and we've been so worried about these girls - hence sending them to a stud to foal. 

The stud have already nicknamed them Donnie ( as in Prima Donna...) and Bean ( as in Bean Sprout...which goes with Noodle...)...I'm hoping those names do not stick ( mostly as I already know horses with those names!)


----------



## Clodagh (29 June 2015)

Gorgeous. Are mares preferred to geldings in polo? I don't suppose you are too worried about that at this point. Both lovely. Well done, girls!


----------



## Mariposa (29 June 2015)

There are definately more mares in polo, but I'm not actually sure why as the few geldings we've had in our yard have been amazing! These two are both bred for polo but we'll see how they grow up!


----------



## PorkChop (30 June 2015)

Congratulations 

Both utterly gorgeous, very jealous


----------



## Mariposa (1 July 2015)

Well, we've had a wobbly few days - Noodle stopped eating and the filly was very weak, she had plasma and fluids and finally today we have progress! Noodle is eating again, and the filly is much stronger. They went out very early before it got too hot - here is Noodle and her little girl!


----------



## Mariposa (6 July 2015)

Some more gratuitous foal photos! The filly is just adorable and the colt is naughty! He bombs around like a loon, bucking and kicking and flinging himself around! He is bold as brass at the moment, whilst she is shy and sweet. We've found names finally, the colt is Red Cardinal ( Rector x Prima Markova) and the filly is Paloma ( Clark x Noodle) which is spanish for dove - we have a bird theme for homebreds but we went round and round in circles! 

Cardinal 










They are slowly introducing the mares again, and Cardinal just marched up to Noodle, no fear! Poor Prima was yelling at him to come back and he totally ignored her! I think he's going to be a handful!










Cuddles!





And all the team!


----------



## Clodagh (6 July 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## Asha (6 July 2015)

Awww, lovely photos. Congratulations


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 July 2015)

Awwww, lovely pics.  Thanks for posting, keep them coming!


----------



## Mariposa (31 August 2015)

Hello all! A very overdue update on our not-so-little foals! They finally came home on Friday, travelled well and the colt walked off the lorry like he'd been travelling all his life! He is a bold little man, and I have a bit of a soft spot for him as he's just so brave and very cute. When we were leading then out this morning he walked ahead of his mum, and strode off with  serious intention! The filly, who was rather ill in the days after her birth, has caught up in size and now overtaken him! She is a funny little thing, she loves attention and a good itch! 

Really enjoying them, and feeling very grateful that the filly, Paloma, seems to be strong and well now.  

Arriving home!





First morning out





Paloma 





Playtime! ( and don't worry, the slips were taken off on the second day!)


----------



## Equi (31 August 2015)

What beautiful pictures and what beautiful foals  you must be so proud.


----------



## ester (31 August 2015)

I can just hear Paloma saying 'boys!'

what a lovely thread


----------



## Mariposa (31 August 2015)

She is SO long suffering! Cardinal is forever nibbling her neck and generally being a pain, and she just shakes him off and makes faces at him!


----------



## Alec Swan (31 August 2015)

Smart foals,  and I do like the chestnut Clark filly. 

Pics of foals 'almost' have me feeling broody! 

Alec.


----------



## Mariposa (1 September 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Smart foals,  and I do like the chestnut Clark filly. 

Pics of foals 'almost' have me feeling broody! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Alec, we love them both of course but I have to admit I am particularly taken with the filly too!


----------



## GemG (1 September 2015)

What a super pair of mischief makers! You must be so pleased after the whole journey of stallion/pregnancy/foaling.  They will have a lovely late summer playing together.


----------



## Passionflower (2 September 2015)

WOW, stunning foals! I think im in love with the filly x


----------



## Mariposa (2 September 2015)

Ah thank you! We are smitten! I promise I won't spam the board with photos...but here are a few more! I love this one of my little daughter with Prima and Cardinal!





And a couple from that first morning out, exploring the field!


----------



## cloppy (2 September 2015)

congratulations, 2 lovely mares and 2 beautiful foals.


----------



## Spanny (10 September 2015)

Just caught up with this thread. Beautiful mares and gorgeous foals! I'm so glad Paloma pulled through ok, I think she's going to be really special.


----------



## hellspells (15 September 2015)

Gorgeous foals! Love all the pictures of them. So pleased They are both ok, and the filly has caught up.


----------



## Mariposa (11 October 2015)

Hello all! I thought I'd post an update on our little....or not so little ones! Paloma the filly has caught up with the colt, Cardinal, and is even bigger than him! We've been trying to leave them out as much as possible for them to grew their winter coats, so they are starting to look very hairy! Paloma has a small hernia, which is ok at the moment but we need to get it sorted soon, she is being very good as we check it every day. 
Paloma and her mum waiting for breakfast - she can finally see over the stable door!





Prima and Cardinal having breakfast al fresco this weekend





Saying hello to our lab...





Saying hello to my daughter! Don't worry, I picked her up right after this, I don't entirely trust them with her naughty teeth! They are both totally obsessed with her, and vice versa!


----------



## Mariposa (11 October 2015)

Oh and....I have clearly bred a badger...not a polo pony. That tail!!


----------



## LadyGascoyne (13 October 2015)

Lovely update. They are both gorgeous. I'm particularly partial to the filly, she has such an expressisive, dainty little face.


----------



## Equi (13 October 2015)

I'm in love with them both!


----------



## Mariposa (13 October 2015)

Ah thank you! They are both very sweet -I'm totally smitten!


----------



## PorkChop (13 October 2015)

Gorgeous


----------



## Mariposa (2 November 2015)

Some photos from the weekend, they went into their new field and Cardinal decided to hoon around bucking and squealing! Paloma was far more sensible of course and just walked around, just like her mum! She has to have surgery on her hernia in a few weeks, already a little worried about it!
This is their 'no one ever feeds us' face...





Cardinal and Prima being silly...





Weeeeeeee! 






Cardinal is looking really well, Paloma needs more condition (IMHO) - it's a tricky balance trying to ensure they get enough food, but not too much, but  could do with a bit more coverage I think.


----------



## Mariposa (22 November 2015)

A bit of an update from the terrible two! Paloma had her hernia operation earlier this week, and I was very proud that she loaded, traveled and behaved herself so well! The op went really well and she was only in hospital overnight, so Prima and Cardinal were home alone. I turned them out on their own and Cardinal decided to practise being a bucking bronco! Squealing and squeaking and leaping about! Here is a compilation of the photos!





However he was an angel to lead in and out, despite the wind and plastic flapping in the barn and all sorts of scarey things! This is them at last check, getting midnight snacks..





And here is my little Paloma, home in the dark and straight to bed  





Here they are the next day. They have 10 days of box rest and walking around the yard, days like this I wish I had a round pen!


----------



## Princess16 (22 November 2015)

Oh they are so beautiful ! Just adorable  

Glad Paloma's OP went well.  What are your plans for them as they get older?


----------



## Mariposa (23 November 2015)

Thank you  

Hopefully they will follow in their mum and dad's footsteps and go into polo, hoping to send them both to Jason Webb to be broken in about 3 years from now ( better start saving!!) , and take it from there. They both seem lovely types, but so different in character. Cardinal is cheeky and brave, and loves attention, Paloma is very calm, very relaxed about everything and takes it all in her stride - only problem is that she's not a great eater still  - really want to get some more meat on her, we have to feed her on her own as she wanders around and her greedy mum always steals her food. 

Short term they are to be weaning in late January, not looking forward to that!


----------



## GemG (23 November 2015)

Oh how lovely - great pics - they are looking well!! 

Try not to worry about the weaning - they have each Other which will make it so much easier for all concerned, and by that time their mum's will be glad to get a break and have some me time!   We weaned our single foal a few weeks ago and we had to make do with a borrowed nannie pony (who is with her now) as I couldn't get another buddy foal suitable near me (best laid plans and all that...) 

The weaning went a million times smoother than I could have ever imagined.  

Nannie pony had been with mare and foal in field for a few weeks prior.  Then Brought mare/foal into stable with a tall door - took mare out and straight away into transport and away before she thought about shouting, nannie pony in with foal.  

Mare didn't look back.  Foal didn't even shout, box walked around a bit, looked in the huff and eventually started eating hay.  She sulked for a day, then that was it! 

Yours will have a much easier time as they have each other which is nice.


----------



## Mariposa (23 November 2015)

That's really reassuring! I've been rather dreading it, and it seemed so far off...but suddenly its not so far! They are growing up so fast! I tried on a rug on Paloma over the weekend, thinking that at 4ft 6 it would be far too big, but it almost fits her! Scary!


----------



## GemG (23 November 2015)

Yes they grow up quick - I have our girl's foal slip oiled and hung up in the garage (long redundant!) Im not sure whether to keep it as a memento (that's maybe a bit sad!) !!!  Cardinal looks so much like Prima in those photos!!! 

One of my old friends was well into her polo, but she's sold her last mare as she now has a young family and I think her priorities have had to shift somewhat lol. I had a few polo lessons, but despite being sporty - I just never took to it at all! :-/
I now live in Scotland and I think the closest thing you'd get to polo is the mint with a hole!


----------



## Mariposa (23 November 2015)

I can relate to your friend, same thing happened with me! Up until last summer I had 4 playing ponies and couldn't get enough of polo, then I had my daughter and naively thought I'd be able to get straight back into it. I definately went back too soon, and after two games last summer I pulled the plug, sold one pony, retired another and put Noodle and Prima in foal. I felt totally torn between being in the yard and working with the ponies, and being with my  baby daughter, it was making me feel so guilty.  I miss it, but having the mares still makes it ok ( and now having these two little ones!)

I still love polo, and I really hope I can go back to it, but right now I can't fit it all in. But at least my daughter is now old enough to come up to watch my friends play, which is just as fun


----------



## Mariposa (8 December 2015)

My lovelies over the weekend! Paloma has put on some weight, still a bit light for me but eating well! Cardinal is feeling very well...it was a bit like flying a foal-kite in the wind when I was turning him out in the wind! 













And cheeky Cardinal when I was doing late night stables, he is very cute!


----------



## Princess16 (9 December 2015)

Love love love them


----------



## Mariposa (29 December 2015)

New photos of my little mud monsters! They've been very good over Christmas, they've been coming in every night as it's so wet. Our fields are ok but around the main gateway is awful, and they hate walking through it! 

This is Cardinal waving his santa hat to say merry christmas!





Leading Cardinal and Prima out  - they both lead well, which makes life easier!





"You have to be kidding if you think we're walking into that mud!"





Cardinal





Darling Paloma  - she's still lighter that I'd want but she is eating really well, and has 3 decent meals a day now, as well as good hay. Her mother, Noodle, is thrilled at the extra food! Paloma is growing quickly and she's already taller than Cardinal, she's not going to be little like her mum. Her sire is a good 15.2hh and I hope she's not bigger than that. 





And this is Paloma putting Cardinal back in his place in the field!





Bottoms! Picking new shoots off the muddy patch!


----------



## Jinx94 (30 December 2015)

It's great to see how they're coming along  as pretty as Paloma is, I definitely have a bit of a soft spot for Cardinal!


----------



## LadyGascoyne (30 December 2015)

And I love Paloma! 

So if she grows too much, you are welcome to post her to New Zealand.


----------



## Jinx94 (30 December 2015)

LadyGascoyne said:



			And I love Paloma! 

So if she grows too much, you are welcome to post her to New Zealand.
		
Click to expand...

Mariposa, looks like they both have homes if they don't work out for you


----------



## Mariposa (30 December 2015)

Jinx94 said:



			Mariposa, looks like they both have homes if they don't work out for you 

Click to expand...

Perfect!

I must warn that Paloma demands many many cuddles and scratches, and Cardinal has a habit of unzipping coats and will totally mug you if he suspects you're hiding apples....


----------



## Jinx94 (30 December 2015)

Mariposa said:



			Perfect!

I must warn that Paloma demands many many cuddles and scratches, and Cardinal has a habit of unzipping coats and will totally mug you if he suspects you're hiding apples.... 

Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with either of those habits while they're small  Tristan doesn't understand apples, it would be fun to have a change


----------



## Mariposa (5 February 2016)

Mini update! So Cardinal and Paloma are now just over 7 months old, time flies! Cardinal has become a bit colty and hence he's getting the snip next Friday. They're still coming in at night, and one evening he just harrassed his poor mother round and round his stable,  so he's now in his own bachelor pad next door to her. Relief all round, and both foal and mare seem much happier. They are due to be weaned at the end of this month anyway, and Cardinal has taken it all in his stride, and walks straight into his stable. 





Meanwhile Miss Paloma is growing up! She's lovely, she does have a temper though - typical redhead! Apart from that she's angelic, leads out like a dope on a rope and it sweet to do.





And here are they out in the mud. The field is actually fine just passed the gateways but they, of course, like to stand in the mud. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




And here's my daughter giving Noodle a brush!


----------



## Mariposa (14 February 2016)

So, following on from the other thread, here's poor Cardinal out for the count on Friday!





Ouch!





But all ok and very bright post-op!





Lovely Paloma has really picked up with the spring grass!





Cardinal trotting in..


----------



## Clodagh (14 February 2016)

Poor chap, so undignified! He has a lovely trot, you must be delighted with them both.


----------



## Mariposa (14 February 2016)

I know, _very_ undignified! Legs akimbo! Poor boy!


----------



## catroo (19 February 2016)

I love Cardinal, lovely expression and great trot.

Sounds like weaning will be easy as he's half weaned already!


----------



## scottyg (9 March 2016)

Think I may have managed to upload some photos.  Though one is repeated as I can't remove it lol. A couple before being in foal,  and 3 from February.  She is due approx April 19th  http://s447.photobucket.com/user/scottgrggs/library/Mobile Uploads?page=1&sort=3


----------



## Mariposa (1 April 2016)

A long overdue update! Well today the foals were finally weaned! After Cardinal had been cut there was no mad rush to separate them so we've held off until the weather has (hopefully!) turned. Today they all came in for breakfast, and then after they'd eaten Noodle and Prima were loaded up, Paloma and Cardinal were put in a stable together, top door shut and before they really knew what had happened the mares headed off.

No stress at all from the mares ( I think they're rather relieved!) and only a couple of squeaks from Paloma, Cardinal couldn't care less!

The mares are going away for 6 weeks or so, and are coming back into work (slowly!) and the foals will spend a day or so in, and then be out together. Thinking of getting a nanny for them, to keep them in check!

Some photos from the last few days :


----------



## GemG (1 April 2016)

Oh brilliant, well done. It's nice to get this bit out the way I feel.  I had visions of screaming and throwing themselves about and it all being rather traumatic.   But like you, thankfully, it was all very low drama. 

Another chapter over - doesn't time fly!  And don't they look great !

(yes a nanny to keep them in line is great if you can borrow one!). We have a little fat nanny pony for our filly and although she is less than half the height (although twice as wide!) she does a grand job of reminding her to respect her elders!


----------



## Mariposa (1 April 2016)

GemG said:



			(yes a nanny to keep them in line is great if you can borrow one!). We have a little fat nanny pony for our filly and although she is less than half the height (although twice as wide!) she does a grand job of reminding her to respect her elders!
		
Click to expand...

That's what we want! Someone to keep them in order!


----------



## Mariposa (19 April 2016)

2 weeks since the foals were weaned and they suddenly look so grown up! They're like little horses instead of foals! All is going well, they're coming in overnight, which is great so they great their feet picked out, brushed and handled-  they're both doing very well. The mares are at a nearby yard and are fine but I can't wait to bring them home, only about 2-3 weeks!
Cardinal cantering towards me in the field!










And both with eyes on stalks when the tractor turned up to pick up the muck heap!


----------



## Fools Motto (19 April 2016)

They have grown!! Looking wonderful, you must be so pleased!


----------



## Mariposa (20 April 2016)

Thank you - it's so lovely to have their summer coats coming through, they're looking less like moth eaten teddy bears and like horses again!


----------



## Mariposa (30 May 2016)

A mini update on our (not so) little ones!

Weaning went smoothly, and now 8 weeks later the mares are back and there's only been a little whinnying from them to the foals, and vice versa, but no one has got upset. They can see each other in the field but there's a field between them and they are all settled. 

Paloma is growing into herself, and I think she's going to be quite big! She's very sweet natured and good to do everything with.





Cardinal is just a little power house, turning into a very sweet little person too, although he still rather wary of the vet after his little op!





Here they are stalking me in the field!






And the mums are back in work - I took Prima for the most lovely hack on the weekend, she was the best she's ever been. We are talking about putting her in foal again next year, but to be honest I'd be happy just keeping her and Noodle to hack and enjoy.


----------



## popsdosh (30 May 2016)

FGS change that gate!!! Seen to many horses damaged with diagonal bracing


----------



## Mariposa (30 May 2016)

popsdosh said:



			FGS change that gate!!! Seen to many horses damaged with diagonal bracing
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice-  I'll certainly bear that in mind if we ever look to change the gates but we've never actually had an issue with any of the gateways in the 20 odd years we've lived here, or had any comments on them previously ( in fact I think there's a clear photo of the mares at that same gateway on the first page of this thread!)


----------



## popsdosh (30 May 2016)

Mariposa said:



			Thanks for the advice-  I'll certainly bear that in mind if we ever look to change the gates but we've never actually had an issue with any of the gateways in the 20 odd years we've lived here, or had any comments on them previously ( in fact I think there's a clear photo of the mares at that same gateway on the first page of this thread!)
		
Click to expand...

Take it from one that has  just one accident is one to many and the gate is a fraction of the vets bill or dead horse.


----------



## Alec Swan (30 May 2016)

Sorry Mariposa, but popsdosh is absolutely right on that one.  Cross bracing on steel gates is asking for trouble.  I had a £600 bill for a gate that cost £80 to replace and the youngster was never really right again.

Never mind all that though!  The more that I see of your filly,  the more that I like her.  She's a delight. 

Alec.


----------



## Mariposa (30 May 2016)

I honestly do take it on board and do appreciate the words of wisdom, just something we've not had issues with over the years, we actually had a proper look at all the gates this evening and talked about taping off that gateway, so thank you for the advice.

And thank you for the kind words on the filly Alec, I'm so looking forward to seeing how her progresses (just hope she doesn't grow too much, I have visions of her being a giant!)


----------



## popsdosh (30 May 2016)

Mariposa said:



			I honestly do take it on board and do appreciate the words of wisdom, just something we've not had issues with over the years, we actually had a proper look at all the gates this evening and talked about taping off that gateway, so thank you for the advice.

And thank you for the kind words on the filly Alec, I'm so looking forward to seeing how her progresses (just hope she doesn't grow too much, I have visions of her being a giant!)
		
Click to expand...







 this is an injury caused by a diagonal braced gate to a cow 3 weeks ago  she had to go as it had gone to the bone ,you are only looking at £80 for a vertical braced gate like the other one in your pics is it really worth the risk even with tape up. We have just changed about 20 gates after this  the cow was an unnecessary £1200 lose. All the horses gates have always been vertically braced after seeing a yearling take its foot off. Just because it hasnt happened doesnt mean it wont. 
Sorry merely trying to warn you of the possibility


----------



## Mariposa (31 May 2016)

Gosh, didn't see the thread descending into this! I do appreciate your advice, must have been awful to lose the cow and yearling. I'm absolutely not disputing the evidence, the photo is horrific and I'm so sorry you went through that. I simply hadn't heard of an issue with that gate style before but appreciate your advice and warning. I've worried about most things in the field ( we've re-fenced, replaced sharp edges on the shelters, walked the fields for hours looking for sharp twigs after Prima had her puncture injury and even widened several gateways) but I'd never had concern with the actual gates until now.


----------



## Mariposa (25 July 2016)

It's been almost two months since I gave a little update on  the (not so little) foals! Today they had their jabs and were both very good, came in on a loose rope, stood in the yard like dopes on ropes and both had a snooze in their stables as they waited for the vet. It was a total pain bringing them in and out every day/night in the winter but now they are so civilised and good to handle it makes me appreciate it. Anyway, a couple of pics!
Here's little Paloma, the orange wonder!





And here is Cardinal


----------



## Jinx94 (26 July 2016)

They look great! It's amazing how quickly they're growing up!


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (26 July 2016)

I agree. It is always lovely to see how youngsters grow from tiny foals into grown-up horses and all of the stages in-between. They are both gorgeous, and I adore Paloma's ears! I remember that you intend to use them as polo mounts? 



Jinx94 said:



			They look great! It's amazing how quickly they're growing up!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Alec Swan (26 July 2016)

Mariposa,  any chance of some improved confo shots?  

Two year olds?  Always gawky and 'all-over-the-place',  but for me it's the one stage which I enjoy.  Then 12-24 months on,  and they're barely recognisable!

I still like that filly! 

Alec.


----------



## Mariposa (26 July 2016)

Tetrarch 1911 said:



			I remember that you intend to use them as polo mounts?
		
Click to expand...

They're both bred for polo - their dams are playing again this season and both of their dad's played to the highest level possible ( Gold Cup, Queens Cup and the Argentine Open - both with 10 goalers)  - but I'm not against them going on to do something else, I'd love them to play polo but if one of them seems to really excel at a different discipline then I'm sure I might be swayed ( the filly especially floats across the ground!)


----------



## Mariposa (26 July 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			Mariposa,  any chance of some improved confo shots?  

Two year olds?  Always gawky and 'all-over-the-place',  but for me it's the one stage which I enjoy.  Then 12-24 months on,  and they're barely recognisable!

I still like that filly! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I did try to get some decent photos but this is what happens when I venture int the field..I'm attacked! 







Next time they're in I'll stand them up - would appreciate some opinions on them!


----------



## Alec Swan (26 July 2016)

The equine snap-of-the-year,  for me.

You are fortunate,  but you realise that I'm sure.

Alec.


----------



## Mariposa (26 July 2016)

Thank you - they make me very happy....even when they're hanging onto my shirt with their teeth and trying to nibble my hair!


----------



## Alec Swan (26 July 2016)

Mariposa said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. ....even when they're hanging onto my shirt with their teeth and trying to nibble my hair!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that you quite understand, &#8230;&#8230;.. your 'rug' and your 'mane' are fare game! 

Alec.


----------



## Mariposa (27 July 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			I don't think that you quite understand, &#8230;&#8230;.. your 'rug' and your 'mane' are fare game! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

And my 'hooves' too...(who knew muck boots were so delicious to have a chew on?!!)


----------



## Mariposa (4 September 2016)

Tried to get some better confirmation shots but they've not come out very well - the filly looks really top heavy in this and she's really not! But here they are, at 14 months old - as cheeky as ever!


----------



## LadyGascoyne (5 September 2016)

Wow, can't believe how quickly they've gone from leggy bundles of fluff to real horses. They look lovely Mariposa! The colt's nose is too cute but the filly is still my favourite &#128516;


----------



## GemG (5 September 2016)

They both look fabulous! You must be very proud. 

In my humble opinion, the colt looks I suppose flashier purely due to his colour and markings, but filly I prefer slightly (if I had to choose) in general if you were going to be critical.  He is a bit more upright in his shoulder compared to her. BUT that could easily be the photo, I try and take pictures of our filly and in most she looks not to clever at all in some just the way she is stood / camera angle. I think it's hard to make any real judgements at this gawky age (unless there is something obviously not correct conformation wise). 

Our filly (similar age to your guys) has actually gone a bit 'ugly' (lanky) and her main fault is a very slight twist inwards from front fetlocks down. (Good job I wasn't after a HOYS ptospect)  Makes her very slightly dish, but only if I'm being super critical.  

Temperament is a first and your guys look like complete dudes in that respect also.  

Well done!!! Keep posting, I love seeing them growing. 

Out of interest... Which is the nicest/likeable 'person' of the two?  Or is that like asking you to choose between your two children!?! Lol!

They look like the perfect waste of time  gorgeous!


----------



## Mariposa (5 September 2016)

Thank you for the reply! Yes, I'm in agreement - the colt is flashier, he's also got more bone and is just a bit more my usual type. I like a leg at each corner!  I've done the filly no favours with my photo, I wasn't square on and it does make her look unfairly top heavy ( sorry Paloma!) - but I do sometimes wish she had some white! Like her mother she has lots of white flecks coming through on her flanks and in her mane...I thought for a moment we might have a roan but no, she is resolutely orange! 

It's impossible to chose my favourite - they're both such nice people!  He always trots over in the field and is very friendly and cheeky (but a bit headshy, I'm not sure if anything every happened but he does not like his ear being touched!), whilst the filly is utterly gorgeous 99% of the time...but when she does not want to do something ooooh she has a temper! She didn't want her jabs, and threw a complete strop! We had to leave her and come back when she'd calmed down, and then she looked like butter wouldn't melt again! 

And yes, they are a serious time waster! It's a good thing I don't have enough money to breed anymore at the moment...I'd never get any work done at all!


----------



## Mariposa (29 December 2016)

Hi all - just thought I'd pop up a mini update on our yearlings. They are both living out this winter, with a large field shelter/mini barn to sleep in, which they use a lot! They've both grown, the filly especially seems massive to me! She must be 14.2 already, if not bigger! She's very sweet, a real people person, loves attention and is always the first one to trot over. The colt is still a little headshy (lots of time being spent scratching his head which seems to be helping a bit) and a real b*gger to worm, but apart from that he's lovely to do everything with. 

















And their mums! They are enjoying their winter holidays and we are discussing stallions for next year. I spoke to the stud manager at Oakgrove about their wonderful stallion Avonbridge and I am really keen on him for the TB mare, Prima, at least - but might wait a year. 
Noodle and Hector the lab





Changing rugs in the field ( Noodle keeps escaping through electric fence...this new rug is one that lets the shock through so I hope it surprises her!!)


----------



## GemG (29 December 2016)

Lovely update. The 'children' are looking great!!!


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (29 December 2016)

I looked at Avonbridge last year for my sprint mare, but I settled on Hellvelyn. Both were perfect for my girl, but I finally went for Hellvelyn because my girl is closely related to a very good 2-y-old by him, and he was a good performer himself at 6 furlongs. I have to say it was a toss-up really between the two, and Avonbridge had produced a number of excellent performers on the flat - speedy and sharp, and he has been a reliable source of good, sound, stock from all sorts of mares. He also has a high percentage of winners to runners. He'd be a nice choice!

Your babies are looking lovely!! I remember when they were born, and your filly took a bit of time to get going - my word, look at her now! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Mariposa (29 December 2016)

Tetrarch 1911 said:



			I looked at Avonbridge last year for my sprint mare, but I settled on Hellvelyn.
		
Click to expand...

Hellvelyn is such a lovely horse, he was one on my short list! Mrs Danvers has been such a good PR for him! I also really like Orientor but he's just so far away up in Scotland. The mare I want to send to Avonbridge is by Mark of Esteem out of a Jalmood mare, and we would (hopefully) get something with a good turn of speed. Apparently he is a very nice 'person' too!


----------



## PorkChop (29 December 2016)

Nice to see an update 

Your filly is still my favourite, gorgeous


----------



## GemG (30 December 2016)

Demented Elf said:



			Nice to see an update 

Your filly is still my favourite, gorgeous 

Click to expand...

I like her too (if I had to choose!!!!) she is lovely.


----------



## Mariposa (30 December 2016)

GemG said:



			I like her too (if I had to choose!!!!) she is lovely.
		
Click to expand...

She is an orange terror! No clothing is left un-nibbled, no hat stays on my head and my boots have nibble marks in them!


----------



## Mariposa (5 April 2017)

Hello all - can't believe it's been 3 months since I shared what Paloma and Cardinal are up to! They have been having a little 'education' for a couple of weeks away from home at a lovely yard and learned how to load, wear rugs, be tied up  - and taken it all in their stride. Now school is over and they are back out being babies, and feeling very well! Paloma has a lump on her head which the vet says is growth plates, it's getting smaller but had us a bit concerned! Both are are in great form and growing rapidly. The filly is very athletic and rangey, she got a great cruising speed - whilst Cardinal is sharp and quick, amazing acceleration! They are both still very sweet to deal with, very lucky to have two kind natured babies - and Paloma is even a little less mouthy now! 

Cardinal wearing a rug! 





The day they got home - looking a bit tucked up from the journey!















On the weekend - you can just see P's lump!





Hay bags are not scary..





Cardinal stetching his legs!






Until next time!


----------



## Mariposa (28 February 2018)

Hello all! I thought I would post a few update photos of my evergrowing youngsters! They are both very well, very athletic types...just wish Paloma would stop growing, she's coming up to 15.2! We are so pleased with them both, they're such lovely characters, Paloma is a bit sharper than Cardinal - which is so weird considering her mother is the MOST laid back mare ever, and his dam is super sharp!

We decided to have them backed this spring - I had originally planned to wait longer but they are big, strong and we felt they needed to be using their brains a bit! After lots of deliberation decided to send them to Shane Borland. Shane is one of the UK'S leading reining riders, and breeds fabulous quarter horses - and also does a lot of polo and polocrosse. We felt his methods and reputation would work well with both of them, as we really wanted to get the foundations in place in an unhurried and relaxed way. They'll be there for 6 weeks, then come home to be turned away for the summer, and probably come back in to do a bit more in the late summer. So far I couldn't be happier with the care and attention they're giving them, we popped up to see them and they were both very settled and happy - phew!

I only got photos of Paloma in 'action' but here she is! Apparently she is quite sharp - and at first did not appreciate leaving her beloved Cardinal! They are in their winter woolies so look like hairy ponies! 




















And a photo of Cardinal sent to me by Shane - looking so very relaxed!





And just before they left.....when youngsters attack! ha!


----------



## LadyGascoyne (1 March 2018)

They look great! Can't believe they've grown up so much. 

If Paloma grows too much, you can send her to me &#128522;


----------



## Mariposa (1 March 2018)

One more inch and you're welcome to her! I'll get vertigo if she gets over 15.2!!


----------



## ester (1 March 2018)

Fabulous!


----------



## Clodagh (3 March 2018)

I have just caught up with about two years of this thread. It is so lovely that you have kept updating with them, so often we don't hear any more once they are no longer foals. They are both beautiful now, they look really well put together and nice movers.


----------



## GemG (3 March 2018)

Great update and as Clodagh says, great to hear/see how foals from the 'forum' are getting on now they're becoming big girls and boys! ...they've grown into lovely youngsters haven't they, you should feel very proud.   I take it you'll be hoping to hit the polo ground with them eventually?


----------



## Mariposa (4 March 2018)

Clodagh said:



			I have just caught up with about two years of this thread. It is so lovely that you have kept updating with them, so often we don't hear any more once they are no longer foals. They are both beautiful now, they look really well put together and nice movers.
		
Click to expand...




GemG said:



			Great update and as Clodagh says, great to hear/see how foals from the 'forum' are getting on now they're becoming big girls and boys! ...they've grown into lovely youngsters haven't they, you should feel very proud.   I take it you'll be hoping to hit the polo ground with them eventually?
		
Click to expand...

Ah thank you both   We're really pleased with them both - they're both very different to how I thought they'd turn out ( the filly in particular as she's take after her sire line so much) but I like the fact they are both nicely put together, correct and have a good attitude. 

The long term plan is still polo - but our focus at the moment is to get all the foundations in place. My hope is to have two young horses that I can happily take for a hack around the farm. Once we have that in place, we can focus them in a polo direction if that's right for them, or they can aim elsewhere! I would love them both to play polo, but as long as they have a 'job' I don't mind what they do. A couple of eventing people have asked about Paloma after seeing her, so you never know.....!


----------



## Chinchilla (4 March 2018)

Stayed up late last night to read this thread; lovely, lovely story. They're both gorgeous and you are so lucky, I hope they grow into everything you want them to be and more. Beautiful babies.


----------



## Mariposa (5 March 2018)

Oh that's so lovely - thank you Chinchilla! It does make me smile that when I started this thread the foals were just buns in the oven still, and now they are strapping young horses ready to start their careers! Where did the time go?!?


----------



## timbobs (5 March 2018)

I just sat with a cup of tea and read through the whole thread.

Such gorgeous babies who have grown into beautiful horses! You must be so proud of them! Please keep updating with their progress, it's so lovely to see how they've matured and I want to know what they get up to!


----------



## ihatework (5 March 2018)

Mariposa said:



			Oh that's so lovely - thank you Chinchilla! It does make me smile that when I started this thread the foals were just buns in the oven still, and now they are strapping young horses ready to start their careers! Where did the time go?!?
		
Click to expand...

How fantastic are they both looking now! Lovely pair


----------



## JJS (7 March 2018)

I've followed this thread from day one, but have just re-read it from start to finish tonight and I so enjoyed watching them grow over the course of 12 pages. They really are a credit to you, Mariposa


----------



## Mariposa (7 March 2018)

JJS said:



			I've followed this thread from day one, but have just re-read it from start to finish tonight and I so enjoyed watching them grow over the course of 12 pages. They really are a credit to you, Mariposa 

Click to expand...

That's so kind of you, thank you!


----------



## AFB (7 March 2018)

This thread is so lovely to read, you have two very lovely young horses there!


----------



## Mariposa (28 July 2018)

It's been a few months since my last update so thought I'd pop up some new photos! Our babies ( can I still call them babies now they are three?!) are having the summer off, so we hoped they'd be out in the field for a few months but Cardinal had other ideas. One morning he had a sore eye, weeping and inflamed, so he was bought straight in and the vet saw it that morning, all seemed in hand but then he developed a corneal ulcer. It was treated, and again we thought it was clearing but then it came back with a vengeance. Long story short...he ended up spending 3 weeks in hospital and we did think it might not be a happy ending, but thanks to some very intensive care he had the all clear and is home. So far so good - hoping we won't have a repeat! 
The sore eye





Doped for treatment 





Feeling very sorry for himself





Finally feeling better!





Meanwhile Paloma is positively blooming...in fact she's had to go into the skinny field with my daughter's rotund Welsh Section A! She's looking amazing, coat the colour of burnished copper and so shiney!







They are going back 'to school' for a few weeks in the late autumn, before coming home and then the fun will really begin ( which reminds me...I really must buy a new back protector and proper crash hat!!)


----------



## Chinchilla (28 July 2018)

Ooh they have grown up so stunning! Lucky you!!


----------



## Clodagh (28 July 2018)

Gorgeous! Poor boy with the sore eye, glad he is better now. I do enjoy your updates.


----------



## Mariposa (29 July 2018)

Thank you   I am totally biased of course but I do think they're nice little horses!


----------



## Mariposa (15 February 2019)

Gosh it's been very long since I updated this thread!

So towards the end of last summer, I made the very hard decision that I needed to cut down on numbers, and realistically one of the babies would have to move on. Whilst I bred them in the hope I would play them, it has become increasingly apparent that with two young children I simply won't be returning to polo seriously any time soon.

I happened to be watching the Gold Cup final, and on looking at the pony lists it was clear one of the players had a lot of ponies by the same stallion as Paloma, and it just so happened I used to know him back in pony club polo days. Anyway, I dropped him a line, he happened to be playing at Cirencester a few days later so popped in to see her - and the rest is history. I can't deny that tears were shed, but she's gone to the best polo home I could have dreamt of, and has the opportunity to be in what is basically the best high goal string in the UK. I'm hugely proud of her, I miss her face but she is apparently doing well, and looks absolutely blooming in the instagram snap I saw.  I can't wait to see her playing, imagine her tearing up the polo ground in a Gold Cup!

Here she is on the day she left :*(





We have also had several offers for Cardinal ( despite him not being for sale)  but as yet I cannot bring myself to let him go.  I feel stupidly emotional about it even when I think about it, but my mum (who is wiser than me!) keeps saying that you shouldn't turn down a decent price for a horse that is sitting in the field. At present he is not going anywhere, and that's fine with me. He did a little more schooling in the autumn, and has been an absolute delight to have back at home, he's the most sensible one of the lot! Here he is in his winter woolies - still looking pretty shiney underneath his rug!

I have to make a proper decision about him soon, but I'm just putting it off for now. Just like him mother, he has me wrapped around his little hoof..


----------



## Clodagh (15 February 2019)

My sensible head agrees with your mother, my heart says he doesn't mind sitting in a field!


----------



## Mariposa (16 February 2019)

Clodagh said:



			My sensible head agrees with your mother, my heart says he doesn't mind sitting in a field! 

Click to expand...

I'm all about the heart!


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 February 2019)

What a lovely thread I really enjoyed reading it, I am glad Paloma has found a lovely home and I can totally understand you not wanting to part with Cardinal he us just lovely, if his very quiet he might just be worth hanging onto for you to have a nice safe hacking horse


----------



## Mariposa (6 August 2019)

Well its been a while, so I thought it was long overdue to give a little update! 

Paloma is still at her (not so) new home and from all accounts doing really well - I am hoping to see her play towards the end of the season when her player comes up to our neck of the woods!

Cardinal  is also very well! He has taken much longer to get going - I don't know if it's a gelding thing? He has been with a friend of mine just near home for a few months, and we've taken it very slowly as he developed a bit of fear when he saw an arm/leg out of the corner of his eye. However, they've made good progress, just taken it wonderfully slowly. He is now happily stick and balling at a canter and played his first chukka last week! He's now having a holiday and he'll come back into work in September before a proper break at home with us. He is still the sweetest horse, and so so good in the yard, it's easy to forget he's a baby still! And his mum is now also back in work and playing really well...so who knows, we might end up with mother and son playing on the same team!

Here he is on the weekend...this is a horse who is not having any hard feed, living off grass and hay! A seriously good doer!!






Stick n balling!






His mum on the weekend!






And a throwback to 4 years ago......


----------



## Clodagh (7 August 2019)

Mariposa said:



			Well its been a while, so I thought it was long overdue to give a little update!

Paloma is still at her (not so) new home and from all accounts doing really well - I am hoping to see her play towards the end of the season when her player comes up to our neck of the woods!

Cardinal  is also very well! He has taken much longer to get going - I don't know if it's a gelding thing? He has been with a friend of mine just near home for a few months, and we've taken it very slowly as he developed a bit of fear when he saw an arm/leg out of the corner of his eye. However, they've made good progress, just taken it wonderfully slowly. He is now happily stick and balling at a canter and played his first chukka last week! He's now having a holiday and he'll come back into work in September before a proper break at home with us. He is still the sweetest horse, and so so good in the yard, it's easy to forget he's a baby still! And his mum is now also back in work and playing really well...so who knows, we might end up with mother and son playing on the same team!

Here he is on the weekend...this is a horse who is not having any hard feed, living off grass and hay! A seriously good doer!!






Stick n balling!






His mum on the weekend!






And a throwback to 4 years ago......







Click to expand...

I love your updates


----------



## Mariposa (31 October 2019)

Hello all, I thought I'd pop on and give a little Cardinal update as he just arrived home from 'school' today! 

Can you believe that tiny leggy foal is now a proper grown up? I can't! He had a slow summer, as he clearly isn't the type to be rushed. He needs to be taught, reassured and given confidence so they took things very slowly, and he was turned away for 6 weeks towards the end of the summer, with a gang of other young ponies - which seemed to be the making of him as he got over his strange fear of other horses cantering near him ( not an ideal fear for a polo pony!) Anyway, we popped over to see him on the weekend and off he rode up the road, bold as brass, leading the other youngsters. He schooled like a pro, flying changes on a loose rein and most excitedly he can speed up so quickly and then happily come back in hand! 

Anyway, he's back home and settled, being roughed off for the winter. He's going to go back into work in the spring and then....polo! Eek...could this be that our little homebred is actually going to make a polo pony?! I think so! 













Now he looks like a dopey donkey in this photo but still! He is not on any hard feed and looks really well, and so relaxed  






I've also uploaded a short clip of him cantering  in case anyone is bored! https://www.dropbox.com/s/8bf5eg7egdwnr4c/9f58179572fd49a7a89bf78e7bd577a1.MOV?dl=0


----------



## Noble (9 November 2019)

What a wonderful thread, please keep updating it! Thoroughly enjoyed reading it through from start to the latest post.


----------



## Mariposa (7 August 2021)

Gosh, well it’s been a while since I updated this, but today I saw Paloma for the first time since I sold her and it jogged me to update this!
Paloma is, to quote her player, “absolutely amazing” . She was playing in a final today and I saw her big chestnut ears in the pony lines and rushed over to see her! She is huge, looks amazing, played so so well - I suppose this is the best possible outcome when you sell a homebred, that they go on to do the job you bred them to do? I felt massively emotional seeing her pelt down the ground, she is Beautiful and what a polo pony!



Meanwhile Cardinal is still with us! We decided that polo wasn’t for him and by then we were too fond of him to sell him! He has had some wonderful months hacking at a yard nr Cheltenham and is now home and officially my beautiful hack!
	


We also still have both the dams, both still much loved. It’s so lovely to see this thread and see how far we’ve come. I am sure Cardinal would have played polo successfully perhaps if we’d pushed him harder but he is much happier doing what he’s doing. He had a home for life and I hope he’ll be my horse of a lifetime.


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 August 2021)

great update and beautiful horses


----------



## LadyGascoyne (7 August 2021)

How lovely! Thanks for posting.

I still want dibs Paloma’s retirement days, Mariposa. She’s absolutely smashing.


----------



## Mariposa (8 August 2021)

LadyGascoyne said:



			How lovely! Thanks for posting.

I still want dibs Paloma’s retirement days, Mariposa. She’s absolutely smashing.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't she! ❤️ Such a lovely little horse ( hard to imagine when she was a teeny tiny little orange foal!)


----------



## Lammy (17 August 2021)

Mariposa it’s lovely to see how they’re doing. Paloma looks as fabulous as ever, nice to see she’s enjoying her job! 

I might be wrong but I follow Mill Farm hunters on Instagram and I’m sure I saw Cardinal make an appearance on there? He looks such a sweet chap no wonder you can’t part with him!


----------



## The Irish Draft 2022 (18 August 2021)

Lovely update


----------



## Mariposa (18 September 2021)

Lammy said:



			Mariposa it’s lovely to see how they’re doing. Paloma looks as fabulous as ever, nice to see she’s enjoying her job!

I might be wrong but I follow Mill Farm hunters on Instagram and I’m sure I saw Cardinal make an appearance on there? He looks such a sweet chap no wonder you can’t part with him!
		
Click to expand...

.
Yes!! That was him with Tim!
He is actually back there now as I’m busy with work, Tim is taking him cubbing! I have told him to sit tight! Mill Farm are so lovely , such a friendly team and Tim is a horse whisperer!


----------



## Emilieu (18 September 2021)

I was so excited when I saw how long ago the foal pics were. What absolutely beautiful horses, I so enjoyed watching them grow through your posts.


----------

